# My DIY stand and my new tank :)



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice job! Building is so much cheaper than buying! Can't wait until we have the room and tools to do our own. 
I see a kitty, by the way


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

yea it can be way cheaper although prices in canada are stupid expensive.. just that trim is almost 6 dollars a foot... but all the materials i received from work for free  and thats my new catfish !


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

nice job. i am soo not crafty or id build one for my 40g breeder. But I love the cat at the end. soo cute.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Sturdy looking unit! What did you use for the outer skin and trim? Looks like Birch maybe?


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome! well done, I also built my own stand for my tank, much more cheaper, sturdier, and much more rewarding. Well done again.


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

> Sturdy looking unit! What did you use for the outer skin and trim? Looks like Birch maybe?


haha thanks yea its quite sturdy i used 2x10's haha i slightly over killed 

also the paneling, trim and corner trim is all oak



> nice job. i am soo not crafty or id build one for my 40g breeder. But I love the cat at the end. soo cute.


haha im not crafty either just need the right tools and it all comes together but not my cat haha its the roomates the cats like to stare at the tank


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

tequila and nigh quill ? very nice


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice job have a look at my profile @ the stand I just made.


----------



## sm1ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Finished product looks great! I'm building a stand for my new 110 right now, and the only things I would have changed in your design are the legs; I wouldn't have them running the full height of the stand. Instead I would have shortened each leg by an inch or two so you can be sure there is no contact from the legs to the floor or to the tank. That way, you can be sure that the tank is distributing all the weight evenly to the top frame, and the bottom frame is evenly distributing all the weight from the legs, instead of the weight being concentrated to the legs.

Anyway, I don't think it's a big deal since you used 2x10s. That extra width probably spreads enough of the weight around. Again, great job on the finishing!


----------

